# Searching for reputable breeders in British Columbia.



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome! Have you tried contacting the Golden Retriever Club of BC? They have a list of breeders on their website.

www.grcbc.org

They had this on their puppies available page:
http://www.grcbc.org/grcbc_pupjuvlist3.html

*Puppies for Sale:* 

Chris McBride
Kamloops, BC
Phone: 250 573 4459
puppies ready to go January 18, 2011

I worked with Elizabeth when I was looking for an older Golden (not puppy) to rescue.

Good luck!


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweetally said:


> Welcome! Have you tried contacting the Golden Retriever Club of BC? They have a list of breeders on their website.
> 
> www.grcbc.org
> 
> ...


Hi Sweetally!

Yes, I have been on that website before and I would like to get a Golden pup at around fall or mid summer because I have travel back to Taiwan in March to visit my grandparents. Thank you for the help though!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are interested, there are a few great Golden breeders in Washington just across the line. Chuckanut Retrievers, Abelard, and Rush Hill to name a few. I spoke with Ken(Chuckanut Retrievers) a couple of weeks ago and I think they are going to have a female come in season soon and plan on breeding her if I understood him correctly.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is their list of breeders in BC.

I have heard some really great things about Red Gold. Have you tried calling her? I remember that she didn't really get back via email very much but if you call her, someone usually answers the phone.

BREEDERS LIST


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy said:


> If you are interested, there are a few great Golden breeders in Washington just across the line. Chuckanut Retrievers, Abelard, and Rush Hill to name a few. I spoke with Ken(Chuckanut Retrievers) a couple of weeks ago and I think they are going to have a female come in season soon and plan on breeding her if I understood him correctly.


Thank you! I'll check them out. I have heard good things about Chuckanut Retrievers.


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweetally said:


> Here is their list of breeders in BC.
> 
> I have heard some really great things about Red Gold. Have you tried calling her? I remember that she didn't really get back via email very much but if you call her, someone usually answers the phone.
> 
> BREEDERS LIST



No, I haven't tried calling her yet. I have sent her a second e-mail on Sunday asking if she has reviewed my application. I know she's very busy, but I'm just so excited since this will be my very first dog. 

Thanks for the list!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

All 3 breeders you mentioned are breeders in good standing with the Golden Retriever Club of BC and the National Club and they all hold executive positions with those clubs. They abide by our Code of Ethics and produce some very nice dogs. Sometimes it takes breeders a while to get back to people as they are involved in showing, training, full time work and life in general. I know they also devote considerable time to the clubs business. 
Patience is needed when contacting breeders. LOL


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

May said:


> ... Does anyone have any opinions on Kulalani Goldens and Majecgold?


 I heard the good things about Majecgold. If anybody has a puppy from them, can you share your experience?


----------



## LoriGold (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe Kulalani Goldens is a very reputable breeder. I have in fact myself visited them, seen their dogs, their size, temperament and their look. Very beautiful dogs! After my Golden Bello passed away 2 months ago, they permitted me to visit and help brush dogs to get my doggy fix too. Very nice people and gorgeous dogs! I have put a deposit and am awaiting the conception and am anticipating getting a puppy come this summer 2012.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Allsgold Kennel near Kamloops. That's where we got our Asia. Ahe has a website and many of her dogs have been Canadian champions and are gorgeous, sweet and well bred. Brenda Comazetto is her name. Good luck in your search.


----------



## dukewaikiki (Nov 30, 2012)

*kulalani*

I have nothing but great things to say about KulaLani. When we got our puppy he was already potty trained! What other breeder would do that? When our big guy passes on and if decide to get another retriever we would not hesitate to see Linda again.



May said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently searching for good Golden Retriever reputable breeders in the BC area. I live in Richmond, BC.
> 
> ...


----------

